# Cymbalta works for fibromyalgia



## Rowe2

I want to give anyone hope who suffers from the horrible aches and symptoms of fibromyalgia. I feel like a new person. I've been on this medication at 30 mgs. for a month. I noticed a difference in my depression (I didn't realize how depressed I was) in the first two weeks. I am aching less in my legs, back, hips, and neck. I am sleeping better, concentrate and speak clearly (a/k/a Fibro Fog), more motivation and energy, and NO IBS pain. I recommend anyone with fibro to speak to your doctor for a trial. I've never been this brave before to be so bold as to say "try it!"


----------



## 16085

My Dr did allow me to try it, said it was great for people with fibro.......sadly after the first pill I became sick as a dog! I called his office and they told me to stop taking it.I'm wondering if it was a one time thing, or if it was an allergic reaction to the medication. I normally don't have bad reactions to any meds.Lisa


----------



## Rowe2

Hi Lisa..which dose did you start out on? One of the most common side effects is nausea. If you would like to read up on Cymbalta, I'll list the website for you.It could be a reaction, or you could have been in an IBS flare. I get sick to my stomach during that time. I also felt some slight nausea during the first three days of the medication.www.cymbalta.comGod Bless!


----------



## M&M

I am so glad that the Cymbalta is working so well for you, Rowe! It seems you have found the med that really works for you! That is so wonderful!As Lisa mentions, it's important for all of us to remember that there is no one "miracle" drug that will work for all of us. Cymbalta may not work for you, but don't be terribly discouraged, maybe a different med will help you. It's worth trying several different meds, as I believe Rowe has tried many different meds, and finally found the one that helps her. So, if you can't take Cymbalta, or it doesn't work for you, don't give up. It's natural that it won't work for everyone. But if you keep looking and trying, you may eventually find one that DOES help you!


----------



## Rowe2

Well stated, M&M..I have tried many different antidepressants, muscle relaxers, and pain meds. It has been worth the trial and error. I have also started a new product called Limbrel. It is a medical food product, but you can only get it by prescription. It is for the clinical dietary management of the metabolic processes of osteoarthritis. It has not been studied in Rheumatoid Arthritis yet, but I do have osteo as well as Rheumatoid. I am on the third day of it, and I'm already noticing the reduction of swelling in my hands, and the soreness, too! My pharmist told me she had been using it for a month now and very pleased. I had my doctor to write me a prescription for it. Under the label of Limbrel, it reads flavocoxid 500 mgs. It is to be taken twice a day on an empty stomach. My insurance paid on it. The website is www.limbrel.com if anyone would like to read on it.God Bless!


----------



## Rowe2

Just wanted to update on my original post...the Cymbalta and Limbrel is working wonders for me. I think anyone suffering with Fibromyalgia should talk to their doctor!


----------



## M&M

Rowe,I am so happy to hear that the combo is continuing to work so well for you! I am so surprised at the wonderful results you're getting, and I'm so happy you decided to give this drug a try. What a great out come!!


----------



## Rowe2

Thanks, M&M...I give God the praise, though. I've also lost 11 lbs. I know it is due to the fact I'm able to get up and move around more. Also, my hands haven't hurt as badly, so I'm doing more work in the yard.


----------

